# Marion, Ohio 40pt buck



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Anybody Here about A 40 point buck being hit by a semi in marion, Ohio, and then was sold to Cabelas for 800,000 dollars!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

ok i was about to post something similar...i saw a pic of a deer from a guy at my work that said a woman had hit a huge buck in delaware county...but i thought it was a 32 point buck..maybe the same one????


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

if a semi hit that deer do u honestly think it would be worth anything?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL , I love these stories .:! A good friend of mine who is also friends with Danshady was showing off a pic of the deer that was supposably hit by a lady in Delaware at a x-mas party last night . It so happend that the same pic he was showing everyone is going around this site . Funny how these things keep going .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

gee that picture looks awful familiar


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll add to the madness!

Got a buddy at work who says his buddy was following a semi around Marion and the semi hit a deer. My friend's buddy gets out to check the deer and it has 42 points! This is all heresay by the way.

So dude (supposedly) cuts off the head to have it mounted. So my buddy says here is a picture on my phone. And it looks just like the one pictured in the numerous threads on this site!

I'll be anxious to see a picture of that mount.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you saying your buddy took the photo with his phone or someone sent him to picture to his phone?


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ha yall got that too..... and the reason that buck looks so familar cuz it is the adams county buck that the amish shot last yeah... john smucker.... if u doing believe me then go to google and type in adams county buck.... bet u either at the bottom of the first page there is the same pic or maybe second page... but i promise u it is on there..... i done proved it to my brother in law... yall need to stay up on the big deer shot in ohio... it had a 33 inch inside spred and i pretty sure sored 298 they thought it was going to be the next world record ...... but i mean it that deer was no hit i promise


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.wqbe.com/morningairshow/bigbuck.html 
ha go to this site i bet u will see the same picture that has been getting sent around the phones...... after i seen a pic or read something of a deer i dont forget......


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

ye i believe that is the adams county buck..and that is the cel phone pic that i seen of this delware buck...aw man i was kinda hoping there was a giant famous monster deer from delaware. haha


----------

